# Headlights cloudy/condensation issue



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone has a solution to my cloudy/condensation headlights, I am fairly certain it is inside the headlight. I have tried to get pictures but it is hard to see.

Its affect both lights.

Any suggestions or anyone who can help sort for me would be hugely appreciated.




























Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Silica gel crystal bags, like those you find in shoe boxes and so on. Slip into the light housing behind the bulb holder, and away from any heat. Should help reduce this moisture. Otherwise, try leaving the rubberised rear covers off, which will help warm engine bay air circulate, although not exactly curing the moisture build up in the first place  
TT rear clusters are prone to moisture build up, but I've not noticed headlights doing this.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Remarkable that both headlights suffer from this issue at the same time. One can see some condensation some times when it's damp outside and the temperature drops rapidly.

I'd remove the rubber caps on the inside of the headlights (where the DRL sits) and park the car with its nose pointing towards the sun. They should dry out then. Put the caps back before the temperature drops. May be repeat the next day.

Could be problem solved. If not you'd have to remove them altogether and inspect/improve the seal around it. But I'd try the lazy solution first. After all the water doesn't seem to be collecting inside as if they are really leaking.

Another check that could be done: how are the hoses running that enable the headlights to breathe (warm up/cool down as lights are turned on and off)

Part 22, 26 and 23 in the picture below









Usually there's nothing wrong with them. But if somebody has been messing around....


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Problem is, is it looks as if it's dried and that's what the marks are

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## drejcislo (Dec 29, 2015)

You can use a heatgun and unseal the headlight assembly, clean the inside and then reseal with silicone but it's quite a project (--or you could just buy a new headlight).


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Rather than a heat gun, the oven might be a better solution. Google a bit and you'll find various topics where people use the oven to open up the headlights and do fancy things with them.

100% sure it's not oxidation at the outside?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Rather than a heat gun, the oven might be a better solution. Google a bit and you'll find various topics where people use the oven to open up the headlights and do fancy things with them.
> 
> 100% sure it's not oxidation at the outside?


Not one 100% but when you look at lense it definitely looks as if it's on the inner side.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Remarkable that both headlights suffer from this issue at the same time. One can see some condensation some times when it's damp outside and the temperature drops rapidly.
> 
> I'd remove the rubber caps on the inside of the headlights (where the DRL sits) and park the car with its nose pointing towards the sun. They should dry out then. Put the caps back before the temperature drops. May be repeat the next day.
> 
> ...


Fairly certain no one has messed around with lights. Definitely looks dry but may still try and see if the cap off works. Otherwise I guess as said it's a headlight split job

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

I think it would be worthwhile to find out how the moisture got in there in the first place - have you been using a jet-washer?


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Hot air holds moisture better than cold air. So if you've had the covers off on a hot day chances are moisture would have gotten in. Its also pretty common when people steam or power-wash the inside of the engine bay. May also be due to the seals not sitting right, or having cracks in them or any other part of the head light unit. Either way, getting rid of the watermarks is a difficult one.
I also second the silicon bags, you can buy reusable ones from ebay i'm sure.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/moisture-absorber-bags


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just bumping the thread, is there a way I can get a cleaning solution into the headlight through a bulb hole or similar to give it a good shake the empty with out opening lense? I obviously would make sure there dried out

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Once you split them open your never gonna get them sealed correctly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Donovan2123 said:


> Just bumping the thread, is there a way I can get a cleaning solution into the headlight through a bulb hole or similar to give it a good shake the empty with out opening lense? I obviously would make sure there dried out


Sure, every bulb has its opening covered with a rubber cap. But do you really want to risk the internal plastics and silver coatings?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Once you split them open your never gonna get them sealed correctly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand that hence not wanting to split but instead thinking of removing ballast and bulbs and get a mild water solution inside the lights to attempt to clear away the muck on inside of lense. It's strange as over the summer and now autumn I haven't seen any condensation inside lights so not sure how it got there in first place.

I was thinking something like warm water

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Donovan2123 said:
> 
> 
> > Just bumping the thread, is there a way I can get a cleaning solution into the headlight through a bulb hole or similar to give it a good shake the empty with out opening lense? I obviously would make sure there dried out
> ...


I don't think I am risking anything as long as I don't use harsh chemicals inside.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Donovan2123 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Once you split them open your never gonna get them sealed correctly
> ...


It's difficult to know, from your photos, how bad this is. Only you know.
Looking at my driver's handbook (p46) I see the following paragraph:
_"In cool or damp weather the inside of the headlights (turn signals or rear lights) can sometimes mist up, due to the temperature difference between the interior and exterior of the car. They should clear again partially or completely soon after you switch on the headlights. This phenomenon has no influence on the life expectancy of the vehicle lights."
_I have experienced this from time to time on two TTs that I have owned.
My 1990 Golf GTi had one headlamp that used to collect a lot of condensation, and I have simply removed the rubber bung that surrounds the bulb. Heat from the engine now keeps it clear. No real damage has been done over 26 years!
Unless it's a significant issue I'd leave well alone.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is how bad it is...

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I reckon the cause has to be the previous owner possibly steam cleaning engine bay as I have not noticed any moisture build up since I have owned(almost 9 months). Good news is I may have successfully cleaned the inner lense using a home made contraction which included a micro fibre cloth, hair clip, pvc tape and some kitchen roll.

It basically involved me removing headlights, removing all the bulbs and the ballast, cling filming up the wiring connectors.

Then I boiled the kettle and mixed it with some fairy liquid, this was carefully "not" put in to the headlight via the only real access to front lense which is through the indicator bulb hole.

I the carefully pushed the above micro fibre cloth through the same hole with the paper towel and hair clip stopping it from failing all the way through in to headlight.

It was then a case of rocking the light back and forth which allowed the micro fibre, hot water and washing up liquid to clean the inner lense which I emptied, I basically followed this method twice with then using cold water to get rid of all the bubbles.

I removed micro fibre cloth and washed and rinsed it and then sprayed liberally with window cleaner and followed the same procedure, the headlights were then left to dry with all caps off and couple of silica bags to inside light whilst it dries.

This seems to off worked but won't fully know until Sunday when I feel comfortable enough time has passed to put all electrical bits back together and refit light.

So far it is looking very promising.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Tools used, 
the thermometer was used to push/guide the micro fiber cloth through the indicator bulb hole and to the left pass the plastic bit which blocks direct access.

The bottle was used to poor water gently via the small indicator bulb.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Has worked lights work brilliantly, and the light output is vastly improved. Best of all it cost me nothing. (-:



















Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's the Audi TSB on this issue for your review. The recommendation is to replace the vent hose, it might be worth trying to clear it rather than pulling the entire headlamp assembly apart.

94 Heavy condensation in headlights. 94 13 29 2035920/1 December 5, 2013.

*Condition*
Customer complaint:
• Heavy condensation has built up in the headlight (Figure 1).
• Condensation only dissipates after the car is driven with the headlights on for at least ten minutes.
Workshop findings:
• There is no visible external damage to the headlight lens or housing.

*Technical Background*
Humid outside air (such as during rain) can enter into the headlights through the ventilation hose.

*Service*
1. Use compressed air (less than 30 PSI) to clear the headlight lens.
2. Replace the ventilation hose (Figure 2) of the affected headlight with part number 8J0941717B (left) and/or 8J0941718 (right) to reduce the humidity ingress. Hose should be fitted so that the filter element hangs freely behind the cross-member (Figure 3).


----------

